# Feeling lucky???



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Then get in this lottery!!! Good luck fly fishers!!!

ANNUAL LOTTERY UNDERWAY FOR CASTALIA FISH HATCHERY'S 

BEGINNING FLY-FISHING CLINICS

Drawing deadline is April 1 for 10 clinics in April, May and June



Findlay, Oh -- Anglers interested in learning the art of fly fishing and practicing their skills on a half-mile section of Cold Creek at the Castalia State Fish Hatchery in Erie County are encouraged to enter a lottery for beginning fly-fishing clinics, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

One hundred and thirty-five slots are available for the popular program, which includes morning and afternoon sessions each Friday from April 29 to June 3, with the exception of May 27. Deadline for submitting a lottery entry is April 1.

In addition to fly-fishing instruction by ODNR Division of Wildlife staff and members of Trout Unlimited, attendees will be able to test their newly acquired skills by fishing for the abundant rainbow trout found in Cold Creek. Anglers may also encounter an occasional brown trout. 

Instructors will offer sessions from 8 a.m. until noon, and 1 p.m. to 5 p.m. on April 29, May 6, May 13, May 20 and June 3. 

To apply, applicants must submit a postcard listing their name, address, and phone number. The applicant may bring one guest, but the guests name must be listed on the postcard at the time of submission. Only one postcard per applicant and guest is allowed and no duplicates may be submitted. Postcards should be sent to: ODNR Division of Wildlife District Two, 952 Lima Avenue, Findlay, Ohio 45840 Attention: Linda Keesecker. 

Successful applicants will receive an assigned session date and time. Permits are non-transferable. All anglers age 16 and older are required to have a valid Ohio fishing license. Funds generated from the sale of fishing licenses go towards conserving and restoring habitat, enforcement of fishing regulations, hatchery operations, fish stocking in public fishing areas, and enhancement of research and educational outreach.

For more information on Ohio's fishery resources, call 1-800-WILDLIFE or visit ohiodnr.com on the web. 

The Castalia State Fish Hatchery is located in Erie County off State Route 269, near Castalia.


----------

